# JLD Bridge System



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the JLD bridge system. This was originally designed to be installed in guitars that had problems with the tops lifting or swelling bellow the bridge. However according to what I have been reading in actually improves the guitars clarity, tonal range and volume. There are a couple of different models available, one which requires you drill through the bridge and the other which requires no mods what so ever and what appears to be a very simple install. Apparantly Breedlove guitars come with one alrwady installed when new because of the improvement in sound quality. Anyone try these yet. I'm thinking of ordering one for my Guild F50R. They are about $50.00 US.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

is there a problem with your Guild?


----------



## BR183 (Apr 20, 2006)

Absolutely not! The Guild is perfect and out of two HD-28's, a Blueridge BR183 and an Avalon S100 the Guild is my choice baby of the lot! If in fact this simple install which is removable, which installs without modification to the guitar, and it actually improves the sound on an already great guitar and will actually prevent the belly from swelling over the years, for $50.00 it sounds like an interesting test. I was just curious if anyone else had any experience with these.

SC


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

I have always admired the visual daring and invention of Breedlove guitars. And their playability and construction/finish has raised the bar in both factory and solo shops. And since the JLD System was developed, as I understand it, in Florida, I was very hopeful for a home grown system.

But the use of the Bridge Doctor in their design has left me disconnected, distant and unmoved. I hear a woofy bass, and thin trebles. 

I try, and try, and try each model that comes my way, I go specifically to try them at shops, but...hmmmmm...they just don't have the sound I'm listening for: clarity, balance, brilliance, density, ring, brass, bark.

There are three at a local shop, top of the line models, and I play 'em every time I stop by, hoping against hope, that I'll get it, but...

It may be of great value as a salvation of bulging tops, but in terms of the tone I listen for, well, they just don't work for me.


----------



## ShooApple (May 24, 2007)

I think the JLD is not a bad idea for an old guitar with badly buckled top. I'm not so sure I've warmed up to the idea of a new guitar with this unit in it.


----------

